# Too much...can't handle...no words...



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

This video wins. I don't know what it wins, it just does.


----------



## GeekGrrlLauren (Aug 16, 2013)

It wins Every Single Cute that has ever been and ever will be. Also, the Honorable Mention for Peekaboo.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I melted from so much cuteness! I have never seen a hedgie clean their feet before. I just love how it looked like she was playing peekaboo!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Cutest. Thing. Ever.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

That is so adorable!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG, THERE'S A "PART II"!!!!!


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

That is so darn Cute!!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

It wins SQUEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh. My. Gosh!  That is adorable. I can't handle that much cuteness!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I can't stop watching it. I've watched it like 4 times today. SQUEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Her name is Nuala, and her mommy _finally_ uploaded the video onto youtube after being hounded on Hedgehog Happenings for weeks.  I have watched that video more than I care to admit.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Cute!!!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

O. M. G! I was having a bad day and this video made it awesome!! 100% cuteness attack!!!


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

so amazing


----------

